# What does this abbreviation mean?



## insider (3 April 2007)

This thread should be about abbreviations that are used... I'm sure that many people would like to know what some of this jargon meant so please contribute.


----------



## insider (3 April 2007)

I'll start off

Lol - Laughing out loud
lmao - laughing my a** off
Rotf - Rolling on the floor
ASF - Aussie Stock Forums
ann - announcement
MWA - Midget with attitude


----------



## nomore4s (3 April 2007)

Here's one that has been annoying me, whats FWIW mean?


----------



## nomore4s (3 April 2007)

insider said:


> I'll start off
> 
> Lol - Laughing out loud
> lmao - laughing my a** off
> ...




MWA

lol, never seen that one


----------



## wayneL (3 April 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Here's one that has been annoying me, whats FWIW mean?




For What It's Worth


----------



## numbercruncher (3 April 2007)

Da fing dat i h8 bout net slang dis sum peeps wryt ntyre sintasis in the junk !!


  


Seriously in the last decade (im often guilty of it to) spelling has got to the worst its been in Literate history i reckon!


Egnlsih can be raed as lnog as the Frist and lsat ltteers are in pclae.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (3 April 2007)

> Egnlsih can be raed as lnog as the Frist and lsat ltteers are in pclae.



LOL ( luoldy out luahged)


----------



## vishalt (3 April 2007)

tbh = to be honest
imo = in my opinion
rofl = rolling on floor laughing
roflmao = rolling on floor laughing my ass off
sif = as if


----------



## insider (3 April 2007)

nomore4s said:


> MWA
> 
> lol, never seen that one




I made it up


----------



## nomore4s (3 April 2007)

insider said:


> I made it up




lol, sounds like a teenage street gang


----------



## insider (3 April 2007)

This is one that bugs me... JORC... I know a conformed resource but I can't remember  what it abbreviates...


----------



## nomore4s (3 April 2007)

vishalt said:


> sif = as if




Not much of a abbreviation, 1 letter, lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

DNA = national dyslexic association


----------



## bvbfan (3 April 2007)

insider said:


> This is one that bugs me... JORC... I know a conformed resource but I can't remember  what it abbreviates...




Joint Ore Reserves Committee


----------



## Plan B (3 April 2007)

IMO - In my opinion
IMHO - In my humble/honest opinion
LOL - Laugh Out Loud
ROFL - Rolling on the floor laughing
LMAO - Laugh My **** Off
FYI - For your information
FWIW - For what it's worth
ATM - at the moment
OMG - Ohh my God
OT - Off Topic
PM - Private Message
AFAIK - As far as I know


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

thanks Plan B. 
can we assume ...

IMDO In my dishonest opinion ?
FWIT For what it's triangulated? 
(just a jest )


----------



## Realist (4 April 2007)

WTFIGOH


----------



## BIG BWACULL (4 April 2007)

Realist said:


> WTFIGOH




What the F$#@ is going on here  (really dont know but sounds good)


----------



## drillinto (4 April 2007)

For uncommon abbreviations, please try:
www.acronymfinder.com


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 April 2007)

drillinto said:


> For uncommon abbreviations, please try:
> www.acronymfinder.com



gr8 site drillinto, thanks - many options to each.
 just goes to show how easily you can be misunderstood if you use em.
 for instance.... how's this for ambiguity:-
DMZ has several meanings , including :-
de-militarized zone ( a ' la between North and South Korea, 38th parallel etc - bullets by the dozen despite its title) 
and also 
dance music zone


----------



## bvbfan (4 April 2007)

POO - Price of Oil
POG - Price of Gold
POC - Price of Copper
POZ - Price of Zinc

OTT - Over the top

DMY - Don't Mess Yourself (good old Simpsons)


----------



## The Mint Man (4 April 2007)

What about:
You stipid 'MF'
and:
'FIGJAM'


----------



## noirua (4 April 2007)

ANFAWFOA  -  And now for a word from our administrator
DILLIGAD - Do I look like i give a darnn
SYLA - See you later alligator
DLTBBB - Don't let the bed bugs bite
C&G - Chuckle and Grin
BOT - Back on topic
BION - Believe it or not
AH7SVTNSWSAWANTQ - Australia has seven States, Victoria, Tasmania, New South Wales, South Australia, Western Australia, Northern Territory, Queensland.


----------



## Scuba (10 January 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> What about:
> 'FIGJAM'



NECROPOSTING
I've had the pleasureof meeting a few FIGJAMs recently, in fact in Europe and here!

PL = PriceLess


----------



## Timmy (11 January 2008)

The G. ............MCG..............Melbourne Cricket Ground


----------



## Timmy (11 January 2008)

I.T. people have some funny abbreviations...

PEBKAC ... Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
and a variation
PICNIC ... Problem In Chair Not In Computer


----------



## rub92me (11 January 2008)

From my project management days, often used in the weekly status reports. (I changed career  )
FUBAR: F@@ed Up Beyond Any Recognition


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 January 2008)

not quite relevant but - 
the one about the IT binary expert 
...going off to work ..

"IO IO it's off to work I go"
  (sorry bout that)


----------



## Scuba (11 January 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> What about:
> ...edited... 'FIGJAM'




FIGJAM    F... I'm Good Just Ask Me

DILLIGAF    Do I Look Like I Give A F...

CFWT     Care Factor Within Tolerance

NSS    No **** Sherlock

(NSSMOTO)    No **** Sherlock Master Of The Obvious (A bit like being awarded the letters after your name for degrees, diplomas etc.)


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 January 2008)

Scuba said:


> I've had the pleasureof meeting a few FIGJAMs recently, in fact in Europe and here!




lol .. So opposites attract isn`t applicable.

Playing FIGJAM is o.k. (brings out the best in others usually) but full blown FIGJAMMERS are a breed unto themselves.(harmless though) and as Skyhooks did say ... Don`t you believe what you seen or heard.


----------



## 2BAD4U (11 January 2008)

All these acronym's are indicating that the RIO and BHP merger is doomed. BHP are about to crap themselves and RIO ain't hanging around.


----------



## Bill M (12 January 2008)

I just came across DYOR in another thread.

I think it means "Do Your Own Research" is that right?


----------



## Julia (12 January 2008)

Yes.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (15 January 2008)

RTFM = Read The F*cking Manual very common in IT support.


----------



## ithatheekret (15 January 2008)

BHP used to be Buy Hope Pray , see there is a God 

Anyone know these ?

CRAFT           a spreading memory decease founded by administrations usually time relate


BTDT              something many can relate to

SSDD              could be true for some

GOAFASTWO    rather a rude insult

CFIZ               a disposition in attitude


----------



## Bill M (15 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> CRAFT           a spreading memory decease founded by administrations usually time relate




Seeing I suffer from it I know,

"Can't Remember A Fu*king Thing"


----------



## ithatheekret (15 January 2008)

Yep that's it Bill .

Wife has the same problem , I suggested she start a journal , which she did ....... then filled it with mere male embarrassments of mine


----------



## spottygoose (15 January 2008)

I have been noticing people lately saying "*my bad*" and I keep waiting for them to finish the sentence! Been wracking my brain as to how this slipped into our vocab. and then extrapolated that maybe it was an acronym for "bad ass decision". Anyone know this one?


----------



## Julia (15 January 2008)

spottygoose said:


> I have been noticing people lately saying "*my bad*" and I keep waiting for them to finish the sentence! Been wracking my brain as to how this slipped into our vocab. and then extrapolated that maybe it was an acronym for "bad ass decision". Anyone know this one?



I don't know, but I've always assumed it was short for "my bad luck".
Whatever, just another sad degradation of the language.


----------



## kgee (16 January 2008)

Julia said:


> I don't know, but I've always assumed it was short for "my bad luck".
> Whatever, just another sad degradation of the language.




I like the saying...as I see it you get one "my bad" a day and its like a get out of jail free card...in that you can be forgiven for it because although you made a mistake it should be disregarded because everyone makes mistakes


----------



## Timmy (20 January 2008)

I think I may have just made one up...

LONOH  (Light's On - No One's Home)

Obviously the expression is not new ... I think I might start using LONOH ... unless there are better acronyms for it anyone?


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

Hula dancer, otherwise known as a ...
ATSB WATA ATSF
a twelve storey building with all the action at the sixth floor

BHP
bankbalance having problems?


----------



## sails (20 January 2008)

spottygoose said:


> I have been noticing people lately saying "*my bad*" and I keep waiting for them to finish the sentence! Been wracking my brain as to how this slipped into our vocab. and then extrapolated that maybe it was an acronym for "bad ass decision". Anyone know this one?




Not sure either, but I initially found "my bad" being used on US forums and it seemed to be in the general context of "my mistake - or my fault" ...


----------



## shares (20 January 2008)

sails said:


> Not sure either, but I initially found "my bad" being used on US forums and it seemed to be in the general context of "my mistake - or my fault" ...




i concur

my bad usually means my mistake

An example which occurred today while I was playing cricket

_Batsmen edges it to first slip, first slip drops a sitter ..._

First Slip: My bad bro, better luck next time 

Baller: 

:


----------



## ithatheekret (20 January 2008)

hey what about 

sorted


yours


too easy


later


I've had to become a linguistics prof. raising teenagers and still have more to come


----------



## Julia (20 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> hey what about
> 
> sorted
> 
> ...



In order to communicate with teenagers, don't you have to, like,  insert 'like' every few words?


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

Julia said:


> In order to communicate with teenagers, don't you have to, like,  insert 'like' every few words?



this bloke is high school teacher 
 Like_youknow

PS how good is the mime   lipsynch whatever youknow
 Totally Like Whatever by Taylor Mali


----------



## Timmy (20 January 2008)

Julia said:


> In order to communicate with teenagers, don't you have to, like,  insert 'like' every few words?




HELLO!

That's, like, soooo 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Smurf1976 (20 January 2008)

Julia said:


> I don't know, but I've always assumed it was short for "my bad luck".
> Whatever, just another sad degradation of the language.



It's been around a while now. Means that the person saying it was wrong / made a mistake.

The one I really struggle to get is the "half twelve" stuff. Or worse still "quarter twelve". Now, is that a quarter _to_ 12 o'Ã§lock or is it a quarter _past_ twelve? I still can't remember how it works. 24 hour time is so much easier to understand. Either that or "a quarter past twelve" is fine too.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 January 2008)

well I could say that my recent trading results were "My bad" (luck / judgment whatever)

but in truth, I have received the luck that an amateur is entitled to 
easy come easy go


----------



## PhoenixXx (21 January 2008)

SP = share price
TTYL = Talk to you later


----------



## Bill M (21 January 2008)

I Just saw these in another thread:

PI

and

BTL        any ideas what they mean?


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

bill - I just typed into google "PI Acronym"  - was swamped
PI?
Politically incorrect maybe? Private Investigator


> PI Per Inquiry
> PI Politically Incorrect
> PI Private Investigator
> PI International Protocol
> ...






> BTL Backplane Transceiver Logic
> BTL BACnet Testing Laboratories
> BTL Baltimore Tank Lines, Inc. (trucking company)
> BTL Basic Termination Liability
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

Some acronyms to slip into a marriage speesh .. (found on some idiot website) 

sheech?
no I think I prefer speesh 



> Acronym is a word or phrase the letters of which each stand for another word.
> 
> GOLFER - Groing Old Looking For Early Retirement
> LOMBARD - Lots Of Money But A Right Dipstick
> ...





PS these things are pretty damned easy to improvise / custom design 
Mothers ? mmm
May Old Teeth Have Every Reason (to) Smile etc ( dreampt up in 10 seconds - as if it ain't obvious lol)

From that website


> Once again, brainstorming is the starting point. Fill a page or two with notes about the couple - names, interests, personal histories. Spend some time creating acronyms from them.  etc


----------



## wayneL (27 January 2008)

Bill M said:


> I Just saw these in another thread:
> 
> PI
> 
> ...




*P*roperty *I*nvest(ment)(or)(?)

*B*uy *T*o *L*et


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

Ever get the feeling that your computer is laughing at you (like Hal in "2001 minutes of space idiocy")?
this was overheard in taped conversation between two computers at work recently... 



> AAR  Alter At Random
> AIB  Attack Innocent Bystanders
> BPO  Branch on Power Off
> BRO  Branch and Overheat
> ...



http://www.2001halslegacy.com/


----------



## Scuba (27 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> hey what about
> sorted
> yours
> too easy
> ...




*Sorted * (from UK "Sorted for E's and Whizz" _subculture_) Translates to; "All fixed "
*yours* (truncated from "yours sincerely" etc.)
*too easy* (self explanatory...) = _"Easy as" or "Done."_
*later* (or "laters") colloquial for "See you later" or "Later will be greater", depends on context and delivery...

PS itha, let's hope there are others who will continue to translate...


----------



## ithatheekret (27 January 2008)

Too right Scub ,

the last month has given the old snowboarder saying " catching some air " a whole new definition . hey but .

" fooness to the austerity of it all " , something for the 21st century ........

in the days when .....  it just meant " check a dollar ".

that's the same as the 80's  " KaaaChing " .


----------



## Scuba (27 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> Too right Scub ,
> 
> the last month has given the old snowboarder saying " catching some air " a whole new definition . hey but .
> 
> ...



, Priceless, most of my last  post was stuff I picked up on while working in the UK _(and the industry worked in  returned end 2001'...)_
But that last definition/translation of yours had me "up in the air" ...  fooness = phooey? 

regards,
Scuba


----------



## ithatheekret (27 January 2008)

Yeah I struggled with the dialect , think it's in relation to a FOO fighters and Nirvana eras .

Haven't caught up with it yet , still playing Hutch stuff loudly here .


----------



## BIG BWACULL (27 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> Yeah I struggled with the dialect , think it's in relation to a FOO fighters and Nirvana eras .
> 
> Haven't caught up with it yet , still playing Hutch stuff loudly here .



Well foo fighters originally was a world war II term for UFO's or mysterious aerial phenomena



> The term foo fighter was used by Allied aircraft pilots in World War II to describe various UFOs or mysterious aerial phenomena seen in the skies over Europe and the Pacific theatre. Contemporary witnesses often assumed that the foo fighters were secret weapons employed by the enemy, and it was not until after the war that it was discovered neither side had anything to do with them. Despite these fears, foo fighters (whatever they might have been) were apparently never reported to have harmed or tried to harm anyone. To this day the case remains unexplained.
> 
> Though usually thought of as blobs of light or fire, several different types of reported phenomena were classified as "foo fighters".


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

MOTHERS IN LAW  
Many Old Tyrants Having Enviable Records, Slanderous, Inuendo, Nuance, Libel And Worse

PS mine is probably the gentlest old lady in the world lol


----------



## Scuba (27 January 2008)

BIG BWACULL said:


> Well foo fighters originally was a world war II term for UFO's or mysterious aerial phenomena



See opening scene of Spielberg's "TAKEN"... Or mentioned in the book "Above Top Secret" by Timothy Good...


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2008)

E&OE Errors and Omissions excepted
i.e. what I just calculated could be 100% wrong lol


----------

